# wild caught red devils



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

big als on dundas the one with the shark has wild caught red devils

i posted this on another forum and they think it is a fairy tale and such fish cannot exist

do you think these fish are something else ? or actual devils


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Maybe they had bitten one of the employees....hence the "wild" label!

The Big Als in brampton while ago had "wild" man made blood parrots


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

wild caught blood parrots? lol


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

CandidPets said:


> wild caught blood parrots? lol


Yah..not the red/orange ones...but those blue ones with markings on body.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't know how they can say wild red devil F1. If they are wild means they were caught in the wild, F1 means they are first generation from wild caught.


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

check out this video there is a german stock midas in there from a totally dif vendor

can you notice the diff between red devil and midas?


----------

